
Show HN: Chrome) Download limit bypass (Firefox) Crasher - ndevtk
&#x2F;&#x2F; Warning following a link may affect your current browser session and you may need to use something like Task Manager to end it<p>&#x2F;&#x2F; Download bypass (Chrome) Rickroll: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rickroll.ndev.tk&#x2F; Chicken Feeder: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rickroll.ndev.tk&#x2F;feeder<p>&#x2F;&#x2F; Crasher (Firefox) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;rickroll.ndev.tk&#x2F;crash<p>&#x2F;&#x2F; Facebook Blocker (Both) https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ransom.ndev.tk&#x2F;<p>&#x2F;&#x2F; Code https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;NDevTK&#x2F;DownloadBypass
======
gus_massa
Is there a link to a blog post that explain what you are doing?

~~~
ndevtk
Information here:
[https://github.com/NDevTK/DownloadBypass/wiki](https://github.com/NDevTK/DownloadBypass/wiki)

